# Oxalic Acid Vaporization on a new package



## billdean (Mar 5, 2016)

I am receiving 3 packages of bees shortly. I bought the packages from a place that practices natural remedies on bees raised on 4.9 foundations. I have the OAV vaporizer and the acid. Should I treat these bees for mites before I install them into their hives or just install them?


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

Do you have foundation in the hives? Treating for mites will work better if the bees aren't in a cluster. Put them in the hive first so they are moving freely for a week or so, then use the OAV vaporizer...This is only MY opinion.....


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Wait till they have settled down and you don't have bees flying aimlessly around the hives. You should be able to treat within a few days. Day 5 would be good. Don't wait too long or you will damage brood.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

We put the package under a cardboard box, used 1/2 gram of oa and vaporized. Per suggestions from here. 

Then we installed the package. I preferred oav'ing them first so they could get nicely settled with no interference from us. Last check the queen was doing a great job!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

billdean said:


> I am receiving 3 packages of bees shortly. I bought the packages from a place that practices natural remedies on bees raised on 4.9 foundations. I have the OAV vaporizer and the acid. Should I treat these bees for mites before I install them into their hives or just install them?


You could do it before or after. If before, just place the package under a cardboard box, vaporize and hive the next day. If doing it after hiving, wait till you see eggs, then vaporize.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Tennessee's Bees LLC said:


> Wait till they have settled down and you don't have bees flying aimlessly around the hives. You should be able to treat within a few days. Day 5 would be good. Don't wait too long or you will damage brood.


The oav does not damage brood, from our experience and from what I have read.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

According to Randy Oliver there is a 9 day window to treat after hiving bees. I treat in that window, aiming for day 6 if possible. I don't like to treat before hiving, want to get them in the hive the first evening.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

It was miserable when the package arrived, 22 at night, snow/rain howling winds, we kept them in our back bedroom for a few days. We did the oav the second day we had them, hived them two days later. They are taking off wonderfully.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

missybee said:


> The oav does not damage brood, from our experience and from what I have read.


You are correct. I have vapped all stages of brood, marked it on the frame, and followed thru till bee emergence. No damage,


----------



## billdean (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I believe I will try to vaporize them before installing them into there hives. Another question I have is when inserting the vaporizer in the entrance on the hive how do you keep from frying all those bees around it? Or do they just move out of the way when it starts warming up?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

billdean said:


> I believe I will try to vaporize them before installing them into there hives. Another question I have is when inserting the vaporizer in the entrance on the hive how do you keep from frying all those bees around it? Or do they just move out of the way when it starts warming up?


If you're vapping them prior to hiving, they'll still be in the cage....... Presumably, you're vapping them under a cardboard box...


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

snl said:


> If you're vapping them prior to hiving, they'll still be in the cage....... Presumably, you're vapping them under a cardboard box...


Put the package under a box, lift the edge slide the oav under the edge of the box. Do not open the package.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Would vaporizing a newly installed package give them reason to abscond? 
With no comb & no brood, there's nothing holding them there.


----------



## billdean (Mar 5, 2016)

snl said:


> If you're vapping them prior to hiving, they'll still be in the cage....... Presumably, you're vapping them under a cardboard box...


Yes Understood. I will be using a cardboard box. Should the package lay on the ground or should I raise it up on a block first? I am sure this is not that complicated. I just would like to get it right the first time. I am full committed to giving my bees the best start that I can. Sometimes new people seem to get somewhat confused do to so many different opinions. I know I do. Whats easy for a veteran bee keeper will eventually be easy for us new bees too. I have been looking for a local bee keepers group but have not found one yet.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I just left mine sitting on the ground, the bottom of the package is wood.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

indypartridge said:


> Would vaporizing a newly installed package give them reason to abscond?
> With no comb & no brood, there's nothing holding them there.


That is one reason I treated mine first.


----------



## yousowise (Apr 14, 2011)

For a package I would do an oa dribble before installing.


----------

